# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  دونقا السودان ...

## Deimos

*نصر الدين الشغيل ... لاعب مظلوم من قبل جماهير المريخ ... البعض يشكك في مهاراته والبعض يتهمه بأنه دون مستوي المريخ .. رغم أنه أفضل لاعب في السودان يجيد الإستخلاص والتحكم بالكرة .. كما أن البعض يتهمه بالضعف في التمرير .. الشغيل لاعب وسط وكما هو معلوم فإن لاعب الوسط أكثر من يمرر من لاعبي الفريق .. علي سبيل المثال إذا مرر المدافع 50 تمريرة في المباراة الواحدة فإن لاعب الوسط يمرر 70 تمريرة علي الإقل لأنه يتعرض للكرة أكثر من غيره من اللاعبين لذلك من الطبيعي أن تكثر أخطاءه بالنسبة لغيره من اللاعبين ليس لضعف في مستواه وإنما لأنه أكثر اللاعبين تعرضاً للكرة ...

نصر الدين الشغيل أثبت بأنه لاعب لا غني عنه في الفريق فمن الصعب المرور من خلاله كما أنه يحسن التصرف في المواقف الصعبه بالتمريرات السريعة بالإضافة إلي أنه لاعب مدربين ويؤدي مهامه علي أكمل وجه ...

*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*اوافق ولا بد من السند الجماهيري
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*والله امس كان افضل لاعب في المباراة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الشغيل جمل الشيل
بالامس كان النجم الاول لللقاء
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أوافقك الرأى إلا أنى أعيب عليه الأخطاء الساذجة التى من خلالها ينال البطاقات الملونة المجانية .

*

----------


## makkawi

*بشبة المريخ  وبالجد هو رجل المهام الصعبة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اخطاء الشغيل في التمرير واضحة للعيان ليس لكثرتها ولكن لسزاجتها 
حيث تجده  في مركز جيد وغير مضغوط من اي لاعب اخر 
ويكون قد استخلص الكورة من الخصم بكل بسالة ثم يمررها خطأ ببساطة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نعيب   عليه    كثرة   الكروت    وفى   لعبات   لا  تستحق
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشغيل جمل الشيل
قفل سيد روحو امبارح
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*أسباب سخط الجمهور عليه هو تزبزب مستواه وانه يجيد تبويظ الهجمه وليس البناء اى لاعب خفى لاتحس به ولكن يقوم بتنفيذ مهامه جيدا اذا كان فى يومه.
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*الشغيل افضل لاعب ارتكاز قدم للمريخ فلا الالفية الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر مصطفي
					

اوافق ولا بد من السند الجماهيري



الدعم الجماهيري هو أكبر دافع للاعب لمواصلة التميز ...

واليوم في التمرين هتفت الجماهير للشغيل بقوة وأتمني أن تواصل دعمها له ...

كورنر :
هيثم وين يالشغيل ... ( هتاف الجماهير )

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

والله امس كان افضل لاعب في المباراة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الشغيل جمل الشيل
بالامس كان النجم الاول لللقاء





بدون منازع ... 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة makkawi
					

بشبة المريخ  وبالجد هو رجل المهام الصعبة



وأكثر ما أعجبني حرارة قلبه وهيبته في الملعب بحيث أصبح لاعبو الخصم يضعون له ألف حساب ...

كورنر :
هرشته لقارورة وشلاليت دي براها كفاية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

أوافقك الرأى إلا أنى أعيب عليه الأخطاء الساذجة التى من خلالها ينال البطاقات الملونة المجانية .










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

نعيب   عليه    كثرة   الكروت    وفى   لعبات   لا  تستحق



في بعض الأحيان يخطئ أخطاء ساذجة بسبب الضغط الكبير الذي يواجهه في المباراة والمهام المتعددة التي يؤديها ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اخطاء الشغيل في التمرير واضحة للعيان ليس لكثرتها ولكن لسزاجتها 
حيث تجده  في مركز جيد وغير مضغوط من اي لاعب اخر 
ويكون قد استخلص الكورة من الخصم بكل بسالة ثم يمررها خطأ ببساطة



رغم ذلك فإن إيجابياته تغطي علي سلبياته ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشغيل جمل الشيل
قفل سيد روحو امبارح




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

هيثم بقي بخاف منه عديل مافضل ليه إلا يلعب مدافع ... :094:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

أسباب سخط الجمهور عليه هو تزبزب مستواه وانه يجيد تبويظ الهجمه وليس البناء اى لاعب خفى لاتحس به ولكن يقوم بتنفيذ مهامه جيدا اذا كان فى يومه.



ظلمت الراجل يا إبراهومة ...

يمكن أن يفسد عن غير قصد هجمة للمريخ ولكنه يصنع غيرها العديد ويفسد الكثير من هجمات الخصم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

الشغيل افضل لاعب ارتكاز قدم للمريخ فلا الالفية الاخيرة




100%

تسلم يا ملك
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*بلعب لعب رجااااال   لكن مرات بغلط وبتكرت وببقا خسارة علي الفريق       لكنو ممتاز مجتهد
                        	*

----------

